# Bệnh tiểu đường nên ăn gì?



## Sim Med (19/10/19)

Người bệnh tiểu đường cần biết mình nên bổ sung thực phẩm như thế nào cho phù hợp, nên ăn gì và không nên ăn gì? Theo đó, những thực phẩm người bệnh tiểu đường nên ăn bao gồm:

*1.Bệnh nhân tiểu đường nên ăn gì?*
Ăn nhiều rau xanh và trái cây rau xanh, trái cây là những nguồn chất xơ, vitamin và khoáng chất tự nhiên dồi dào. Đồng thời, đây cũng là những loại thực phẩm có hàm lượng chất chống oxy hóa, hợp chất phytochemical cao, có công dụng thúc đẩy hệ thống miễn dịch cơ thể.
Nhóm đường bột: Ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, đậu đỗ, gạo còn vỏ cám, rau củ... được chế biến bằng cách hấp, luộc, nướng, hạn chế tối đa rán, xào... Các loại củ như khoai sắn cũng cung cấp khá nhiều tinh bột, nên nếu người bệnh tiểu đường ăn các loại này thì cần phải giảm hoặc cắt cơm.
Nhóm thịt cá: Người bệnh tiểu đường nên ăn cá, thịt nạc, thịt gia cầm bỏ da, thịt lọc bỏ mỡ, các loại đậu đỗ... được chế biến đơn giản như hấp, luộc, áp chảo nhằm loại bớt mỡ.
Nhóm chất béo, đường: Các thực phẩm có chất béo không bão hòa được ưu tiên trong chế độ ăn của người bệnh tiểu đường như dầu đậu nành, vừng, dầu cá, mỡ cá, olive…
Nhóm rau: Người bệnh tiểu đường nên ăn rau nhiều hơn trong thực đơn của mình thông qua các cách chế biến đơn giản như ăn sống, hấp, luộc, rau trộn nhưng không nên sử dụng nhiều loại sốt có chất béo.
Hoa quả: Người bệnh tiểu đường cần tăng cường ăn trái cây tươi, không nên chế biến thêm bằng cách cho thêm kem, sữa, hạn chế ăn các loại quả chín ngọt như: sầu riêng, hồng chín, xoài chín...

*2. Nguyên tắc trong việc ăn uống đối với người bệnh tiểu đường*
Bệnh nhân tiểu đường cần có chế độ ăn uống hợp lý, đảm bảo tuân thủ theo những nguyên tắc như sau để tránh tăng đường huyết, giảm liều thuốc cần sử dụng, ngăn chặn và làm chậm sự xuất hiện của các biến chứng, kéo dài tuổi thọ: 
- Chia khẩu phần thành nhiều bữa trong ngày để không làm tăng đường huyết sau khi ăn.
- Ăn uống điều độ, đúng giờ, không nên để quá đói và cũng không ăn quá no.
- Không nên thay đổi quá nhanh, nhiều cơ cấu cũng như khối lượng các bữa ăn.
Ngoài ra người bệnh không nên lười vận động, ngồi một chỗ suốt ngày. Cần dành khoảng 30 - 45 phút để tập thể dục mỗi ngày, chơi các môn thể thao phù hợp với sức khỏe, đây cũng được xem là phương pháp rất tốt giúp hạn chế các biến chứng của bệnh tiểu đường.





​
Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Medical Center 
Chuyên Khoa: Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Xét nghiệm, Chẩn đoán hình ảnh.
Hợp tác với các Bác sĩ bệnh viện: Nhi Đồng, Từ Dũ, Mê Kông, Chợ Rẫy,...
 Hotline Tư Vấn : 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM
-----------------------------------------
Tham vấn y khoa: Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Thảo


----------

